# Explain your name -Game?



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Where or better yet how did some of ya'll come up with your names. Heck I can't even say half of em. I am looking forward to some of the comments.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I got my firedog handle from fiesta food market. They used to sell cheap ball caps with printing on them from all over. Well they had some hats for firedogs from king salmon Alaska. They were smoke jumpers and people kept asking if I was a firefighter, no I replied I just like the hat. Thus it stuck, I have tagged firedogs in lots of places.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I sell (peddle) maintenance chemicals (soap)

\/

Soap Peddler

\/

Soapeddler


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Owned a 90 model 2120 Robalo when I joined this site. Shortened it to ROBY


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Self explanitory.:wink:


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

jusintime.....

I found this site just-in-time.....LOL


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I fish skinny water.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I was a tank mechanic in the Army. 

Thus

Tank Fixer

Tankfxr


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Short like a jockey
I ride a Jamis bike
jamisjockey


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My ride is a 1991, 21 foot Shallow Sport.....9121SS


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

my profession


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

When I first registered, they asked "what's you name", I didn't know I could come up with something cool so I typed in my real name.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Essayons is the Army Engineer motto. It is French (unfortunately) and means, "We will try." The last Army unit that I was in was the 75th Division.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

used to listen to rap, a guy went by the name of big punisher, a coworker started calling me bigpun, fav football player is kevin greene number 91...bigpun91


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I got super creative first initial--last name


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> I got super creative first initial--last name


WOW! How did you think of that? :rotfl::rotfl:
Just kiden.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

9121SS said:


> WOW! How did you think of that? :rotfl::rotfl:
> Just kiden.


AS I said---- I Got super creative


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

...........if I told ya.......


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

007 said:


> ...........if I told ya.......


Mike is that your IQ or the number of fish you have caught in 2009?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> I got super creative first initial--last name


Same here except I added my graduation year at the end.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I like to fish with Long Poles when we jettie fish.

Well at least that's one reason. 

I used my name til I got banned...


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

I came up with mine way back in the Quake days of playing online. 

Since I was/am a firefighter, I thought FireEater would be good. 

On other boards I simply go by FE.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I like the WATER,,, And Chit, I just Spouts stuff out of my mouth sometimes,(99.9%) so any way,, I took it.... man like ten plus years ago back when the yellow board was a thought.. And I have it on every fishing forum in the state plus some.. unless someone steals it,, then I turn a burn handle loose on said person and take it back! lol


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

My dogs name is Milo.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Rambunctious*

What I was. Name of my old 60's Race Car and boats.
Terry


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Flying M - our old ranch brand. I had a TX license plate that the I & G wouldn't fit on, so it became Flynm


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

I am a huge Jacksonville Jaguars fan. My name stands for the spots on a Jaguar.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

from my old sporting goods store


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dogs name is Remi + Old Lacrosse Number


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Always been a big Quail hunter and I have had English pointers for as long as I could remember. All my buddies have called me this for 20 years


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

mustad treble hook.the more a fish shakes the better the hook set is.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Fishing is my hobby an 01 Logic is my boat. :smile:


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Self explanatory.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

i got mine from my boss


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Back in '96, I worked for an ISP. I was tech support and in charge of updating our website with relevant material. In late January I updated the site and my boss (the owner) sent an email to all 2000 users stating that the resident love goddess had put up valentine links and if they had any questions they could email me at lovegoddess @ the isp. After Valentine's Day, I made him quit calling me love goddess but the goddess part stuck. This was before myspace and facebook and the like, so if you wanted a personalized page on the internet, you had to make your own. Goddess.com wasn't available, but txgoddess.com was... so here I am.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Back in the 70's there was a bounty put on foxes in Virginia (where I grew up) and the first month I killed and collected the bounty on 13. All my friends started calling me Bounty Hunter, and it kind of stuck. From CBs to Internet forums.

BTW foxes aren't the only thing I've collected bounties on........


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Triple F - Comes from my constant pursuit of Fins, Feathers and Fur - Kill it, grill it and serve it with taters!

First came about as the name for my cookoff team. We were all avid hunters and fisherman and would set our cookoff camp up like an old hunting and fishing camp. We don't cook competitively anymore, but the name just stuck.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

bountyhunter said:


> Back in the 70's there was a bounty put on foxes in Virginia (where I grew up) and the first month I killed and collected the bounty on 13. All my friends started calling me Bounty Hunter, and it kind of stuck. From CBs to Internet forums.......


LOL. Back in high school, my cb handle was Mickey Mouse. I had a huge collection of mickey mouse paraphernalia.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Its Bobby cause that is what my name is. My Mama gave it to me.

If you do a search this subject has been covered about 10 times in the past.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I like beer.
they sell my brand (and many others) 24 cans in a case.
I like Bud. 24Buds is what I like. 
Who would like a beer? 
Switched to Bud Light a year or so ago as I am getting fatter every sip. 
Beer is good.
Beer is great!
I like fishing with beer


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Its Bobby cause that is what my name is. My Mama gave it to me.
> 
> If you do a search this subject has been covered about 10 times in the past.


Oh, go take a grumpy pill. It's the first time *I* have seen it.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

beach volleyball team


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

triple f said:


> Triple F - Comes from my constant pursuit of Fins, Feathers and Fur - Kill it, grill it and serve it with taters!
> 
> First came about as the name for my cookoff team. We were all avid hunters and fisherman and would set our cookoff camp up like an old hunting and fishing camp. We don't cook competitively anymore, but the name just stuck.


You know what they say about the three "F's", dontcha? I was thinking "If it Flies, Floats or...never mind. It's better to rent."

I'm a geologist and 76 is both my HS grad yr. and my jersey number when I played football.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Because we did not have any Main Frame 10 pointers on our lease when I signed up to 2cool.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Oh, go take a grumpy pill. It's the first time *I* have seen it.


Look at your join date.:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Look at your join date.:rotfl:


perzackly... not all of us are ancient, like you.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Wifes name is Kim, mine is John, we are Cajun, therefore KJON, she wasnt cajun before we got married, she has cajun in her now


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Mine comes from the many,many,many cast & blasts that I have so much fun being a part of.
Now if i could just incorporate my Deer hunting and Saltfishing together, my head would explode with excitment and no work would ever get done.
Anyone know of a good lease near the coast ??


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

rockhound76 said:


> You know what they say about the three "F's", dontcha? I was thinking "If it Flies, Floats or...never mind. It's better to rent."
> 
> I'm a geologist and 76 is both my HS grad yr. and my jersey number when I played football.


Yeah, there are several variations as to the what the meaning of my handle

But I'm stickin with _my_ explanation


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Its Bobby cause that is what my name is. My Mama gave it to me.
> 
> If you do a search this subject has been covered about 10 times in the past.


Sorry I didn't search . But I'm finding it pretty intresting & I'm sure theirs been a many repeats on 2 Crazy. I mean 2 cool.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Its Bobby cause that is what my name is. My Mama gave it to me.
> 
> If you do a search this subject has been covered about 10 times in the past.


you know what else has been covered 10 times before?

fishing


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Oh, go take a grumpy pill. It's the first time *I* have seen it.


Thank-you Theres one in every crowd.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

my two best dogs names


----------



## polacko (Jun 24, 2009)

*Polacko*

I got my name when I lived in Laredo. My last name is Polish and its hard for some folks to say. So they just called me Polacko. I was called a lot of other names there but I think I would get banned here for using them.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm a junior by name. When I got bigger than my dad, his friend, Nick, started calling me Tiny. I asked him why and he said that I was too danged big to be called Little Roger any more.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tiny said:


> I'm a junior by name. When I got bigger than my dad, his friend, Nick, started calling me Tiny. I asked him why and he said that I was too danged big to be called Little Roger any more.


no - itz cauz you gotz tiny shoulderz.

:slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Its Bobby cause that is what my name is. My Mama gave it to me.
> 
> If you do a search this subject has been covered about 10 times in the past.


 Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 26 (15 members and 11 guests) 24Buds, 9121SS+, baitkiller, bwguardian, Coastalsunshine, CORNHUSKER+, DCW, grandpa cracker, HonkyFin, JWHITE, Thunder, tickbird, Tortuga 
seems like people like this thread Bobby. Go play somewhere else!

Just kiddin. Be happy Bobby. Whats your real name?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

The late "Sam" on CCCF gave me my handle!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Ron Tuttle , my good friend and neighbor called me GC one day and I decided to use it for a screen name.
Ron passed away a few years ago and I will never forget him. He never got to see his daughter get married or
his little grand baby. She is the happiest little thing in the world. His only son was killed in a car wreck , a 
football player at Splendora High School. Sorry I got off the subject.

I`m going to add grandpa cracker to my other names on Yahoo Hold`em Poker. I go by dog_ is_game ,
fightinpit , gamedogx5 or vancepowell777 . Usually play in the beginner lounge or Social lounge 1 .
Drop in sometime and I`ll take your money.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Back when I opened my first ever AOL account I had a Rottweiler (1998ish)....I picked rotti then and have stuck w/ it for most of the forums I visit.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*The legend of chickenboy*

Being born half chicken and half boy, chickenboy had quite a complex when he was young. The other children constantly made fun of him and picked at his feathers. You can imagine all the "why did chickenboy cross the road?" jokes. 

His Dad, saw chickenboy constantly sad and would always tell him, "you can't do anything to change your past, but you can change your future". Chickenboy would ask, "But what do you mean, what can I do, I'm a chickenboy?' His Dad replied, "Focus on one thing son, and become the best there is at that one thing." Chickenboy asked, "But Dad what is that one thing?" "That is for you to figure out chickenboy", his Dad said. 

Time passed and chickenboy spent a lot of time alone. He took up fishing in the local bay system just to have something to do, to ease the pain, and to kill time. Fishing for chickenboy was very therapeutic. The other bay birds, seagulls and pelicans even seemed to like chickenboy and it appeared they even pointed out where the fish were for chickenboy to catch. Could it be birds of a feather, really do flock together?

Well as luck would have it, chickenboy got quite good at catching fish, constantly feeding his family and neighbors with fresh fish. Little did chickenboy know he was on the verge of discovering "The one thing his Dad had talked about". 

Chickenboy really enjoyed his chemistry class in Junior High School and started experimenting with melting colored plastics over the Bunsen burner in a small pan and molding them into different shapes. One day it came to him, the shape he just created during class looked like a fishing lure. 
That afternoon he stuck a jig head onto the six inch strip of plastic he had created and hit the bay. What happened next, as the sun was setting in the background, literally brought tears to the eyes of chickenboy. Because for the first time in his life, he felt proud of himself, he knew, that he knew, he had just found "*his one thing*". Chickenboy had caught in less than 27 minutes, 3 keeper reds and 7 keeper trout and 2 keeper flounder on his newly created lure.
CHICKENBOYLURES.COM was created because of that one day and the rest is history


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I wuz Drunk.........


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

ask my girlfriend.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> I wuz Drunk.........


NOOOO! Not you! I don't believe it!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> ask my girlfriend.


Why not ask the tooth fairy and the easter bunny, too?


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Why not ask the tooth fairy and the easter bunny, too?


burn


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Thank-you Theres one in every crowd.


RB - I don't think you posted about yours.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Why not ask the tooth fairy and the easter bunny, too?


 ouch!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> ouch!


He likes it. He's a masochist.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I like short words

I've owned nothing but Yamaha motors

I like to eat a Yam occasionally

I yam what i yam is a pretty good slogan...


i think that covers it


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> ask my girlfriend.


 If we could conjure her up out of your imagination or get your magazine pic of her to talk then we prolly would! :slimer:


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Bimini = the knot
Twisted = my sense of humor


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> Thank-you Theres one in every crowd.


Ignore him. He is just trying to "start something".


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> ask my girlfriend.


She is the one in green.:biggrin::biggrin::rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Why not ask the tooth fairy and the easter bunny, too?


Hahahahahaha- Green your way.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bimini Twisted said:


> Bimini = the knot
> Twisted = my sense of humor


So you're "Knot Funny"?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> She is the one in green.:biggrin::biggrin::rotfl:


Those WOMEN are SO HOTTTT..........


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Those WOMEN are SO HOTTTT..........


Drinking already this morning?


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Bobby said:


> She is the one in green.:biggrin::biggrin::rotfl:


Be careful , they`re probably hidin` guns.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Those WOMEN are SO HOTTTT..........


those are "flour girls."


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Those WOMEN are SO HOTTTT..........


First one on the left is available.:biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Drinking already this morning?


Not til 11:30-still drankin coffee! You know i love dems biggunz-look at my wifey!


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Bobby said:


> She is the one in green.:biggrin::biggrin::rotfl:


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

gsp ( German Shorthair Pointer ):rotfl:


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> So you're "Knot Funny"?


I suppose it could be put that way. Most of my good jokes would not be allowed in a G rated forum, 'tho.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

gspmike said:


> gsp ( German Shorthair Pointer ):rotfl:


I thought maybe you were dislecsic and really liked GPS's


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> First one on the left is available.:biggrin:


Got my Flour and I'm ALL OVER HER.......! Thanks fer thuh hedz up!:cheers:


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> *The legend of chickenboy*
> 
> Being born half chicken and half boy, chickenboy had quite a complex when he was young. The other children constantly made fun of him and picked at his feathers. You can imagine all the "why did chickenboy cross the road?" jokes.
> 
> ...


A story for the ages.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Got my Flour and I'm ALL OVER HER.......! Thanks fer thuh hedz up!:cheers:


Maybe you and MC could rent out the Golden Corral and go on a double date.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Maybe you and MC could rent out the Golden Corral and go on a double date.


Maybe.......! don't be a Hater


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Maybe.......! don't be a Hater


I wasn't hatin'! I figured I'd load up Jason and we'd go too so I could be the skinny one in the bunch for a change.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

This went south fast! WOW those are some bigun's. I am now blind. thanks


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

In an effort to get this thread back on track ---







My ancestors were Vikings but someone beat me to the name so I added my birth year. Unfortunately, I don't have a 48' Viking.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Viking48 said:


> In an effort to get this thread back on track ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which coutry?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

seattleman1969... screenname I use everywhere, penned it first when I lived in seattle.... 

Location - Seattle
Gender - Man
Age - Born in 1969 (Required people to do a little math, simple challenge)

Funny thing is people are lazy and never figured it out. Now that I am back in Texas I just decided to keep it (Being lazy myself)


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am whom I am.


----------



## EWECABEZA (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey guys, I really enjoy the website. I have been reading this site for a long time and this is my first post. My name came from years ago and catching sheephead. We came up with a different name for them and that is ewecabeza. EWE= female sheep and cabeza is spanish for head.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

EWECABEZA said:


> Hey guys, I really enjoy the website. I have been reading this site for a long time and this is my first post. My name came from years ago and catching sheephead. We came up with a different name for them and that is ewecabeza. EWE= female sheep and cabeza is spanish for head.


welcome aboard


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> those are "flour girls."


Gotta beat 'ole what's his name to the punch....

I'd hit it, just sayin'!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

EWECABEZA said:


> Hey guys, I really enjoy the website. I have been reading this site for a long time and this is my first post. My name came from years ago and catching sheephead. We came up with a different name for them and that is ewecabeza. EWE= female sheep and cabeza is spanish for head.


 welcome. Don't be shy! Post away! Lots of fun to be had postin!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

My type of fishin


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

EWECABEZA said:


> Hey guys, I really enjoy the website. I have been reading this site for a long time and this is my first post. My name came from years ago and catching sheephead. We came up with a different name for them and that is ewecabeza. EWE= female sheep and cabeza is spanish for head.


Very EWE nique ! Welcome....


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

Had a 1967 Chevy 2, with a little Ol' small block, built just to trap those big block Rat motored cars.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

My last name is Law and I was a coach when I signed up here. I'm retired from that part of the job now. I thought about asking Mont if I could change my handle here, but most people still call me Coach. I guess when you do it for 16 years, you earn the moniker forever.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

I sell furniture for a living. We had a huge blow out sale years ago and I sold over 100 Sofas and love seats in one weekend, I’ve been Sofa King every since!:brew2:


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

sofa king said:


> I sell furniture for a living. We had a huge blow out sale years ago and I sold over 100 Sofas and love seats in one weekend, I've been Sofa King every since!:brew2:


I was waiting for the punch line:

"We sell 'em low! How low? We sell 'em Sofa King Cheap, you won't believe it!"


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

got mine back in High School from some friends that said that I was too cool and started calling me FREON. I thought it was a perfect name for this board.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Zork was on of the first text based computer games that i enjoyed playing back in the day before graphics and internet. I used to run a BBS called "Adventurer's Haul" and i used Zork as my name on that, been using it ever since.


----------



## AndySipowitz (May 27, 2008)

Was watching NYPD Blue one time and heard Sipowitz say to a suspect....

"I'm gonna have such a migraine tonight because I didn't beat you." 

He became a hero...hence the tribute....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Zork said:


> Zork was on of the first text based computer games that i enjoyed playing back in the day before graphics and internet. I used to run a BBS called "Adventurer's Haul" and i used Zork as my name on that, been using it ever since.


I loved Legend of the Red Dragon!


----------



## old chief (Jul 10, 2009)

Old Chief= Retired U.S. Navy Senior Chief Petty Officer


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Landmark abortion case? Or greatest dillema in shallow water fishing? You decide.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Row vs Wade said:


> Landmark abortion case? Or greatest dillema in shallow water fishing? You decide.


Well... only one of them is spelled correctly, so I'll go with the latter.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Wedge*

Nick name from my name.....Wedgeworth = Wedge. Has been my nick name forever.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

sofa king said:


> I sell furniture for a living. We had a huge blow out sale years ago and I sold over 100 Sofas and love seats in one weekend, I've been Sofa King every since!:brew2:


lol, yeah right....


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Hollywood call sign bestowed upon me as a young test pilot...stuck through my military career...


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Porkchop - 

been called it ever since 6th grade, no reason why...I wasnt as fat then as I am now haha but it has since stuck through HS and some of my close friends still call me Chop...most just call me Tim though lol.

LC-
League City

porkchoplc


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*I'll play*

Cowboy wanna be. What I would rather be doing instead of sitting in this cube. 
My signature - a fitting caption to my avatar from the best baseball movie ever - Bull Durham.
He was named Slick before I got him and he knows his name, but Meat or Elvis is what I would have named him.

Maybe one day I'll remove the pic of my horse and replace it with one of me catching a Bull Red, only problem is I haven't accomplished that yet.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Grew up on a street with another William. I was bigger than he was so I was called "big willy" and he was called "little willy". It has stuck with me and it is a heck of a lot better than "little willy".


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Love the chicken boy story!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mine, well it was penned on me 25 years ago during the drum tournament at the dike. My girl used to call it the "drunk tournament"
when people see the sticker on my truck back windshield and ask "whats a Jewfish?"
I tell them either Im jewish and like to fish(the real deal), or for laughs Ill say, "I fish, Jew fish too?"


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Not to be a grumpy ol' phart, but as Bobby noted, this thread is a repeat or some of us. So the short version is:



I'm slo. :biggrin:


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*There is a choice with mine...*

Come From with a question mark (?) has meant at the end of all my comments...Do You Know Where I'm Coming From? OR,

It is the opposite of the old computer command GoTo.

ComeFrom?


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Not to be a grumpy ol' phart, but as Bobby noted, this thread is a repeat or some of us. So the short version is:
> 
> I'm slo. :biggrin:


I can vouch for that.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

C.Hern5972


C= Chris
Hern= Hernandez
5972= BD


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

Part first name,part last name,real creative huh...


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I like to fish and I love to duck hunt.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

old chief said:


> Old Chief= Retired U.S. Navy Senior Chief Petty Officer


Welcome Senior Chief!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I like to surf, catch specks in the surf, and shoot specks :shamrock:


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

When I first logged on the site wanted to join as quick as possiable and just used my first 2 initials.
Do more lurking and enjoying than posting but love this site and all of the deverisisty.

Richard


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Where I fish, and friends say I'm laid back. Sons are MarshJr and MellowJr.............they came up with that.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

RG said:


> When I first logged on the site wanted to join as quick as possiable and just used my first 2 initials.
> Do more lurking and enjoying than posting but love this site and all of the deverisisty.
> 
> Richard


 Richard Gear?:rotfl:


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

J is first initial, Boogerfinger is play on last name. A guy at work said it a long time ago, and found it tends to be a great username. Never have to add a bunch of numbers at the end.


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

I had just learned=( Puppy) to fish,and had never fished out in the gulf, so i just put the two together and came up with Gulfpuppy. Also reminds me of hushpuppies which go well with fish : ))


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

First two random names that popped into my head.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

My name is gilbert. :smile:


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

I shoot skeet or trap three times a week or so and i help with our 4h skeet and trap team. So i picked ClayShooter!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

RC Mom almost got mine...She called me "crazy one"

BZRK = crazy

180 = half a circle/turn...hence "half" (and conveniently enough, 180 was my old badge number.)

BZRK180 = *HALF CRAZY*

Some might dispute that though


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Dad called me Beez when I was younger (no clue why) then around college my bro lengthened it to the beezer and I added an "a" instead of the "e" cause it's usually taken when I need a screen name


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> RB - I don't think you posted about yours.


I created the Rubberback Lure . Make em eat.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> Come From with a question mark (?) has meant at the end of all my comments...Do You Know Where I'm Coming From? OR,
> 
> It is the opposite of the old computer command GoTo.
> 
> ComeFrom?


I like the long version better! .. everytime i read your handle I always picture the drill sargent from full metal jacket shouting and ending every sentance with "Comefrom?"


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been told that I like to Bull %^& and I like to Fish.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Got mine running up and down the San Bernard as a kid, the big daddy part came from a girl I used to date.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Aggie, because I am a graduate of Texas A&M.

Snowman, because my last name is Snow and alot of my friends nicknamed me Snowman.

'04, because that the year I graduated from college.

-The End or the Beginning:brew:


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

Hit into a bunch of em. Catcher's don't run very fast.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

MaddMarlin said:


> which coutry?


Norway


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

ratrap said:


> Had a 1967 Chevy 2, with a little Ol' small block, built just to trap those big block Rat motored cars.


Ever see a Chevy II Much? 327 factory experimental I was told. Blew my doors off one night - around '64 or '65.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Viking48 said:


> Norway


we left finland when i was 6 and ended up in port aransas. couldnt keep away from the water, must be a viking thing my dad is a captain. real name is Katja

jäähyväiset


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

bzrk180 said:


> RC Mom almost got mine...She called me "crazy one"
> 
> BZRK = crazy
> 
> ...


No, I got it right. What you convince yourself to believe is up to you because the same can be said for the one that was half evil!!!

Darlene


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Viking48 said:


> Norway


me, too. my daddy was conceived in trondheim, norway, but born in minnesota.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Like to fish
Been in HR 20+ years - probably will not change now
gender= man

There you have it - not as creative as some of you, but it fit this board well.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

My last name is Earp, yes like in Wyatt, so with that I had a professor who always called me Tombstone. Between that and the movie being one of the most bad arse of all time, where could I go wrong with a handle like that!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Big Pappa*

i was Nick Named by my Best freinds son years back while we were fishing down South. The Song Big Pappa "theme song from the movie Hard Ball" came over the radio and i started singing, and all the kids chimed in singing along. Thus from then On, even my own kids call me Big Pappa and so do their freinds and my freinds as well. Heck, even the wife calls me Big Pappa.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I went from pop & duck to stiffy to swifty all in one year at TAMU...Hurricane Harry's - pop & duck - bar fight that went outside, buddy got a cheap shot from some big ole boy, I popped the big boy on his chin and ducked down and blended in the crowd never to seen again. Woke with with a broken finger - hence the name stiffy. College sweetheart didn't like the name stiffy so started to call me swifty, well because, I'm just, well I just don't last too long. :headknock end of story.

swifty


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Take a look at my AV lol. Satterwhite log home


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Tombstone said:


> My last name is Earp, yes like in Wyatt, so with that I had a professor who always called me Tombstone. Between that and the movie being one of the most bad arse of all time, where could I go wrong with a handle like that!


one of the coolest movies ever


----------



## plastic caster (Aug 18, 2009)

I fish mostly saltwater and i use plastic lures and artifical flies.


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

:cop:


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

02txceta

car guy..avatar is a 2002 Collector Edition Trans AM (ceta)


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

steelrain is the nickname the Iraqis gave us when we rained down thousands of sub-munitions on top of them from our rockets. 202 the number of my rocket launcher from way back when during the gulf war


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

plastic caster said:


> I fish mostly saltwater and i use plastic lures and artifical flies.


Good for you. I like your style already.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Got mine running up and down the San Bernard as a kid, the big daddy part came from a girl I used to date.


Still can't get him off the river.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Got mine running up and down the San Bernard as a kid, the big daddy part came from a girl I used to date.


so you know about us San Bernard River Rats


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Initials and birth year...simple


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

*hooter*

I like em...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i use to ride 2-2003 honda cr 125/134 cc dirtbikes. IRR.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

mine is self explanatory


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

well... I drive a dodge stratus... nuff said.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Wasn't sure I was going to hang out this long.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I got my name from a Swahili word. It means "smells like a Butterfly"..the # is from how much my ex girlfriend now weigh's....:rotfl:


----------



## bluemangroup (Sep 2, 2009)

It's one of the account names i have been using on PokerStars for years.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Anything I do is just NEVER EASY!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*LBS....*

My dad used to own a trucking company when I was a tot and I used to ride with him quite a bit. His CB hanlde was Big Stick so everyone called me Little Big Stick. I started out with that handle on the old CCCF board, long ago. The late greats there started calling me LBS for short so it's been that way since.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

i used to ride a kawasaki ninja ZX9r so..... ninjaZX9Rrida


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Mine came from my love of TEXAS = TX and my love of duck hunting = Drake. Which equals out to = TXDRAKE. Its also kind suiting since my son's name is now DRAKE also!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Pretty obvious here. I have fished since I could walk and played bass guitar in rock bands in high school, college, grad school and beyond. Still play guitar and fish.

I live in that state to your north, but work about half of my time in Texas. I root for UT in all but two games per year - my Alma mater and OSU.

I was pretty much the only long haired, sandal-wearing musician, slide rule carrying, fisherman, conservative engineering student at OU in the sixties.


----------



## gulfcoast cowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

I live on the water and make my living as a cowboy...


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Mine is computer generated But I could not get past the moderators for the one I'm normally called.

GED


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My most favorite place to be - Port Alto.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

When i joined this site, pre crashes circa 2004, I was a Junior in High School at Cy Creek = CC. I have and always will love bluewater fishing, hence the name CCBluewater. Could also be Center Console - Bluewater, since we have fished out of a CC forever. Been a long time on this website, and Ive spent way too many hours on here.


----------



## inventurous (May 30, 2009)

I invent & work with inventors, and am always looking for trouble. well i assume i am, since i'm always finding it.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Bily Lovec is Czech for White Hunter.
a young lady I used to work with from The Czech Republic gave me the nickname several years ago...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I live in Sweeny. :headknock


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> I live in Sweeny. :headknock


That's a Personal Problem!  :slimer:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> That's a Personal Problem!  :slimer:


 Well, I'd prefer Fredericksburg too, but it's be a hell of a commute!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

The picture explains it all!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

sc = my initials
wine = well, I do enjoy wine from time to time.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Reading teacher~ from Dr. Suess 
"CAT-N-DA-HAT"

teaching iddy biddy kiddos that are allergic to PBS...


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

My name is Will
6'3", 275, sixe 14 shoe


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

DIVORCE = NEW BOAT = UNLEASHED


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> me, too. my daddy was conceived in trondheim, norway, but born in minnesota.


Got here just in time huh? My dad was born in North Dakota - moved to Alabama as a chemist during the war - met my mom and married her. Tried to go back to ND but decided he liked the South better. Still have relatives in ND and MN.


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

I've been a 100 ton master (Captain) for 10 years. Had shoulder length hair but all the time spent on the water in the heat I one day decided to buzz it off. Friends nicked me Capt.Buzz.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Left leg full of stainless steel, born in 1969!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nothing like seeing and smelling trout slicks!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Bocephus is the nickname my Dad always called me. He was my best friend and fishing partner. He started dragging me out in the bay when I was probably 2 or 3 years old. Taught me to fish and had me on a steady diet of wade fishing, and throwing nothing but artificials by the time I was 12. I wish I had a dollar for every fish we caught together....lol.

Miss ya ol man...and I'm still chunking, and winding !

Bocephus


----------



## WhyKnot (Sep 13, 2009)

Its the name of my boat. My grandma had asked me why I need such a big boat and a name was born. I wanted to name the boat "Its Knot the Size that Counts", but with our pastor as our nextdoor neighbor she would go for it.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Name of the cove that my Dad taught me how to fish in. One of the best spots on Toledo Bend.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

davis = last name, 300, when i'm not hunting/fishing im bowling 300's.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

One of the original radio announcers for the Houston Astros/Colt 45s/Houston Buffs was a fella by the name of Loel Passe. One of his favorite sayings, when a pitcher really hummed one in there, was "now you chunkin' it in there "Podnuh"...
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## ss mojo johnson (Aug 20, 2009)

*ss mojo johnson*

before my hero passed (my dad) if he didnt know a persons name he would call them "mojo johnson" when i bought my boat she didnt have a name so my dad sent me one real quick.................thankks pop love you:brew:


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't intend to steal the explanation another user on here gave because mine is somewhat similar. I wanted to join this website and it was what came to mind since I've used it throughout my time in the Army. "Talamant" is only part of my last name that is of Mexican descent and long enough as it is. I've gone by this because nobody can ever seem to get it right both stateside and overseas or even today on the streets I work! It's really funny to hear mush-mouthed drunks and stoners I come across try and pronounce it! "I want your name and badge number Tala...Tala...Tala...ahhh...forget it, I'm too wasted!" The letter "H" of course is the first initial for "Hector." I wonder if Mont will let me change my user name to something more subtle and simple like the other users on here. sad3sm -Hector


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hotrod! Fishing rod is on fire, I used to have a Hotrod and race, Name of my Company is Rod's, last name Rodriguez


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Got the nick name while hunting with friends in Ohio, pulled off a 429 yard shot. Been stuck with it every since.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I ripped it off from a Saturday Night Live skit Bassomatic (Dan Aykroyd)


----------



## winot (Jul 10, 2009)

why not??

But have been called Wino a lot too...


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

I am an inspector so Vessel Inspector or Visual Inspector


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

I am a pilot and I prefer to fly at higher altitudes:

Flier 
High
= Highflier

The first time I used this was back in the early AOL days and Highflyer was taken so I tweeked it to make it work.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Doubleover=what a rod does when hooked up to a pig!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

TXwhtlHNTR
[Texas whitetail hunter]

Texas - proudly live here 

whitetail - (almost) what I like hunting most

Hunter - hunting = what I like doing most (almost)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
TXhntr - = what I use/go by on many other sites,
couldn't register that, and I wanted on quick at the time, so....
:redface: yeah - me too CSF.


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

i was duck hunting with some buddies when i peeked over the levy and i said need I to go to the truck and the question was what for. well the answer was because i have a pekker and i need to take of that. needles to say the hunt was over.


----------



## Vampiro (May 1, 2009)

Have always been a night person (vampire so to speak) unfortunately for the last 2-3 years work has forced me to get have to get up with the rising sun when I should really be headedd of to bed.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

I do auto body repair and like the the radio calls my name all day long .


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*shallowgal*

Made it up when I joined in '04, now I use it for everything!

My husband and I own shallow sport, and I was one of the rare women on this forum at the time.

I suggested my husband join up as "Mr. Shallowgal", but he didn't go for it


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

UUUUUUUUUgh I don' know.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm involved with alot of Veteran issues, on and off the job so State_Vet.....I also get alot of questions about sick animals:tongue:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

kenny is what my friends and family call me...........everyone else can call me Mr. Luce!


----------



## EZCast (Aug 11, 2005)

i got mine by gettining the 1st letter in my full name the last part is the easiest.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

No significance at all 'cept I fall in the water a lot


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

SC=my initials
Wine= well I do like wine. :biggrin:


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

My name - Kelly Walger
My initials - KW

Hence my handle - kdubya





Kelly


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Wife worked at Enron when they went kaput. Her options were worth a small fortune in the hey day and that was my fund for "The Boat". Well, the options went to zero and "The Boat" suddenly got smaller. This boat is the Shredded Evidence of what could have been.

Easy Come. Easy Go.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

Started off with my brothers and I talking smack about each other catching/not catching fish and saying I've got my limit and now I'm gonna start working on yours. I needed a team name for a tournament one time and it kinda stuck. Team OnYourLimit


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

jay - name
07 ag - year grad from Texas A&M


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Nothing special really - I like to fish for speckled trout and my last name is Fischer.

Trout + Fischer = Troutfisch


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

RogerB - 'cause my name is Lucy - oh never mind.


----------



## luv2fishnewere (Apr 5, 2009)

*fishing is my passion*

well the name says everything. luvs 2 fish any where if i see a body of water i either fish it or want to


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

got this when AOL was first starting. Of course, I tried to get blueyescowboy, but it was taken. so I shorten it a little taking out the L, and it became bueyescowboy. Didn't like blueyedcowboy because it sounds like you only got one eye but it would be correct English. AOL was the buzz remember? So it stuck.
The eyes are blue. Dad's where blue. Got a trucking company called Blue Eyes Trucking. That answers that.
And I think I am some kinda cowboy. Not really. I just look best in a cowboy hat and wrangler jeans. And I like to C&W dance. We use to have a bar called the Longhorn Saloon that got packed Wed nights in Houston,tx. So you could find the cowboy dancing the night away on a hardwood floor. I like all types of music, and I don't ride bulls. No horses, 1 dog. But i can dance a mean 2 step.
I have used it for the last....10 years, so it stays.
Remember AOL? "you got mail" shot you back in time ....didn't I?
me and dad with a sink full of white bass and catfish.


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

*Bay Bear*

Played for Baylor in the mid 80's. Fish in the bay's.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

My name is Miles........


----------



## 1sicpup (Mar 16, 2009)

It's what they started calling me at work after I told them about the "Rusty Spaceship" I read about here.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Mikethehobo came from my buddies ragging on me for going all over and fishing from the bank like a hobo because I don't have a boat. Call it hobo fishing but I dig it all the same.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

When I was 20 I was in a motocross accident. I broke my right femur and both bones in my right forearm. I was life flighted to the hospital and instead of using your real name they give you a code name. Mine was FOXTROT704. Maybe cause I was wearing Fox racing gear at the time. Stuck with me ever since.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Nickname*

Was given the nickname of Big Daddy years and years ago due to my height. This quickly evolved into the shortened version of Big D soon thereafter. Back in 2000 I got big into hot rodding and racing Ford Superduty Powerstoke diesels and spent much of my time on diesel forums similar to this fishing forum. Well that was my name on the forums BigDsDuty (Big Daddy's SuperDuty) and it has stuck ever since as I use it on just about everything forum related.


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

Got here early. Like to fish....


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm a gimp and the 6969 speaks for it's self........


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

I thought it was clever.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

fish spelled backwards


----------



## cjrsktr (Jun 18, 2009)

My intials followed by an abreviation for the best built bass boat in the industry, "Skeeter".


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

It worked :cheers: on all other sites I'm texasfisherdude


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Ibtsoom = It Beats the Sh>> Out Of Me!!


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

gitting a kick out of reading this one. especially liked the one just before me - ibtsoom. :an4::an4: 

mine is self explanatory ..


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

man i should have thought of something harder to figure out. Or i should just get smarter so i could figure it out on my own. Mine reads exactly like it is.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Short for karst topography. A geologic term for terrain one sees in the Texas Hill country among other places.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

In the old days of wooden ships and tall sails, sailors would sing songs to keep time with the chores they were doing, like hoisting sail and hauling in anchor.

The Ox-Eyed Man, from the 1800's, was just such a song.

*The ox-eyed man is the man for me,
He came a sailing from o'er the sea
**Heigh ho for the ox-eyed man.

Oh, May in the garden a shelling her peas,
And bird singing gaily among the trees.
**Heigh ho for the ox-eyed man.

Oh, May looked up and she saw her fate
In the ox-eyed man passing by the gate
**Heigh ho for the ox-eyed man.

The ox-eyed man gave a fond look of love,
And charmed May's heart which was pure as a dove,
**Heigh ho for the ox-eyed man.

Oh, May in the parlour a-sitting on his knee,
And kissing the sailor who'd come o'er the sea
**Heigh ho for the ox-eyed man.

Oh, May in the garden a-shelling her peas,
Now weeps for the sailor who sail'd o'er the sea.
*_*Heigh ho for the ox-eyed man.*
_


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

i fish, i catch something, i fish and grin.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

41 years of being a Sheet Metal Worker. Retired in 2004, and have not missed it even once.

Tinman


----------

